# Magnetic oil drain plug ... disaster narrowly avoided



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

In my quest for better care of my cars I have used magnetic oil drain plugs on previous cars that I've owned. Well, this spring I went to my local auto parts store and got one for the Cruze. Well, fast forward to this week I was curious to see how much metal fines had accumulated on the magnetic. Then I got my first shock during the oil change. The drain plug was completely loose, it had actually back out about 1/8 of a turn!!! I couldn't believe it, I was just lying there turning it with my hand. First wondering why it was loose, and then why it was even still there.  
It gets better, so I check my garage for oil spots. Not a drop. So I go back under the car, and sure enough the plug was dry too. Apparently, I just got lucky. Which is odd because bad luck is usually the only luck I get.
I continue the oil change and after inspecting the plug again I get my second surprise, I discovered it hasn't accumulated any metal fines. And of course since it really isn't doing me any good and a disaster waiting to happen, I put it back in. 

I just thought this would be entertaining or maybe even a heads up to people.

I didn't buy it from Amazon, but it is the exact one I'm using. A proper crush washer is recommended with its use. hehe








Amazon.com: Needa 652166US M14-1.50 Magnetic Oil Drain Plugs : Automotive


Buy Needa 652166US M14-1.50 Magnetic Oil Drain Plugs: Oil Drain Plugs - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

This is the one I got.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Is there really a need for a magnet there? All the metal should stay in the bottom of the pan anyway...


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Is there really a need for a magnet there? All the metal should stay in the bottom of the pan anyway...


Its more of a want for me. I use it as a window into my engine health. In my experience, the metal tends to either flush out with the used oil or get trapped in the filter media. One could take a magnet after the fact and run it through the oil, or tear apart the oil filter. But, meh.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Is there really a need for a magnet there? All the metal should stay in the bottom of the pan anyway...


I'd rather have a magnet if it'll pull things out.

I don't have one though but now that he brought it up. I might look in to it.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I work with this kind of stuff on daily basis, yes you would like to have a magnet plug to remove the metallic particles from cycling back through your engine. It is most useful when the engine is new and the components break-in. I personally do the first oil change for a new car around 1500 mile max for the same reason, it makes the difference in my opinion. I see that after 70k miles the magnet has almost nothing on it when I do the oil change, but when the car is new there are a lot of metallic debris, it cost so less that I won't even bother to put one without the magnet..


----------



## joelunchbox (Aug 8, 2018)

Check the gasket when you change oil. Many times a well made drain plug will come with a crap gasket. From the picture it looks like it is a non-OE style (no rubber o-ring). You may want to step up to an aluminum crush style gasket. I was hoping an OE plug from an earlier Ecotec would fit, but apparently 2007 Ions are completely different from later Cruzes. 12mm vs 14 mm. Why the hell would you change the **** drain plug??????


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have this one:








Magnetic Drain Plug - 1.4


This magnetic oil drain plug will give you a little extra help keeping those little metal flakes out of your engine. Also the factory oil drain plug has a 10mm head and is easily stripped, while this one has a 13mm head.




zzperformance.com


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

I also bought the ZZP drain plug, as I've had great luck with all their products. The 13mm head is much nicer than the 10mm. Each oil change I wipe off what looks like black lead as if you rubbed your pencil lead back and forth on heavy paper.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

joelunchbox said:


> Why the hell would you change the **** drain plug??????


Because the LUJ was used in Europe before it came to America. That's why it's so different from GM's older engines used in the American market. In reality, GM didn't change anything on the engine.


----------

